

New York State Begins Planning for Sea Level Rise - dfrankow
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=new-york-state-begins-planning

======
davidj
haha. They are preparing for totally baseless pseudo-science claim.

'Rise of sea levels is 'the greatest lie ever told'
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/christopherboo...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/christopherbooker/5067351/Rise-
of-sea-levels-is-the-greatest-lie-ever-told.html)

Way to go Scientific America, you just lost all of your credibility with me.

